# algea question



## futbalstud42 (Sep 12, 2011)

can anyone help me ID the green algea in this photo? I know its not the best picture, but its all i can get. this algea is a flat film like algea and is a turquois-green in color. it is growing right next to the red/purple coraline on top of the rock also


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

looks to be another color of coraline.


----------



## futbalstud42 (Sep 12, 2011)

well thats what i was hoping, again sorry for the bad picture.

here is another question:

there are a few little sprigs of green algea in there too. they are only a couple of mm tall, and kind of bushy on the ends. it appears the cuc is eating them because the branches i saw first are gone and new ones have grown. these are bright green like grass


----------



## trukgirl (Jan 28, 2010)

Probably green hair algae


----------



## futbalstud42 (Sep 12, 2011)

well i initially used dechlorinated tap water to set up the tank, but i am now doing water changes with RO water.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

futbalstud42 said:


> well i initially used dechlorinated tap water to set up the tank, but i am now doing water changes with RO water.


 Will take a bit to get the Phospahtes out of the tank.


----------



## futbalstud42 (Sep 12, 2011)

would adding decorative Macros actually help lock some of the phosphates up?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

futbalstud42 said:


> would adding decorative Macros actually help lock some of the phosphates up?


Yes. But your going to need a few. Got a fuge? Could add a mess of Chaeto. Or, you could add quite a few Turbo Snails, they will munch up hair algae.


----------



## futbalstud42 (Sep 12, 2011)

No fuge unfortunately. I would be adding them as much for decoration as filtration. probably more so actually. i have one turbo now as well as several other snails and a few hermits. I would rather add a few nice looking "plants" and continue with water changes, as opposed to cluttering the tank with big wads of cheato.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

futbalstud42 said:


> No fuge unfortunately. I would be adding them as much for decoration as filtration. probably more so actually. i have one turbo now as well as several other snails and a few hermits. I would rather add a few nice looking "plants" and continue with water changes, as opposed to cluttering the tank with big wads of cheato.


 Turbo Snails will wipe it out for you. 29 gallon tank, 10 turbos show mow it down right quick.


----------



## futbalstud42 (Sep 12, 2011)

well if (when) it spreads i will consider that i dont like the turbos enough to put that many in there until i have to

besides for right now there are only 4-5 sprigs that are literally 1-2 millimeters tall


----------



## trukgirl (Jan 28, 2010)

+1 on the Turbos. LOVE them!
Some urchins are a good choice for a _more established _aquarium, but some of them also like to knock over and eat corals.

That hair algae can spread pretty fast, depending on conditions. Might want to get it nipped in the bud before you end up with a tank full.


----------



## futbalstud42 (Sep 12, 2011)

Ok so I came home today and noticed a green algea bloom in my tank. I did a water change on saturday with RO water, but as far as I can tell nothing else has changed. Any thoughts?


----------



## gouramiowner1 (Nov 24, 2011)

futbalstud42 said:


> Ok so I came home today and noticed a green algea bloom in my tank. I did a water change on saturday with RO water, but as far as I can tell nothing else has changed. Any thoughts?


 Buy gouramis ( do you want fry I have right now from my blue and golden gouramis?) or placs and the problem will be solved naturally. Snails also recommended. They all are algae consumers. I noticed it in my aquarium. Happy Thanks Giving!:-D


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

futbalstud42 said:


> Ok so I came home today and noticed a green algea bloom in my tank. I did a water change on saturday with RO water, but as far as I can tell nothing else has changed. Any thoughts?


 Sounds typical. The phosphates will remain low on a test because the algae will be eating alot of those up. Sea Slugs, Turbo Snails, there are quite a few things that will eat that up for you.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

gouramiowner1 said:


> Buy gouramis ( do you want fry I have right now from my blue and golden gouramis?) or placs and the problem will be solved naturally. Snails also recommended. They all are algae consumers. I noticed it in my aquarium. Happy Thanks Giving!:-D


I think that a Gourami might die in Salt Water.


----------



## futbalstud42 (Sep 12, 2011)

Well I talked to the LFS owner today. I have been buying my "RO" water from the culligan machine at the local walmart, he told me that they add phosphates to this water for taste. Has anyone else heard this?? The LFS is an hour away or I would buy water from him since its only $.10 a gallon.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

futbalstud42 said:


> Well I talked to the LFS owner today. I have been buying my "RO" water from the culligan machine at the local walmart, he told me that they add phosphates to this water for taste. Has anyone else heard this?? The LFS is an hour away or I would buy water from him since its only $.10 a gallon.


 No matter, its all up to you, until you get your own RO/DI for your house. If you can get your snail count up, they will control it, but you will get sponges and other weird algae. Or run GFO in the system to get rid of the phosphates. Couple of options.


----------



## futbalstud42 (Sep 12, 2011)

Ok let me ask another question that I may already know the answer to. I have just a HOB filter on this set up I had been running it with a floss media and a filter bag full of carbon...until tonight. I came home from work to see more green algea on the glass and just that ugly look. I rememberd reading on here to run the HOB empty so I took the media, and bag out. Am I right in that I may be trapping nutrients which are causing blooms? I am not running a skimmer, so these nutrients will be in the tank until I do a water change anyway.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

futbalstud42 said:


> Ok let me ask another question that I may already know the answer to. I have just a HOB filter on this set up I had been running it with a floss media and a filter bag full of carbon...until tonight. I came home from work to see more green algea on the glass and just that ugly look. I rememberd reading on here to run the HOB empty so I took the media, and bag out. Am I right in that I may be trapping nutrients which are causing blooms? I am not running a skimmer, so these nutrients will be in the tank until I do a water change anyway.


I do believe that I had heard that once or twice.


----------



## futbalstud42 (Sep 12, 2011)

Well ive been doing water changes more often and cleaning the glass, but the green film keeps coming back. Would adding a skimmer help with the algea, by removing nutrients? If this will help I also need to know if anyone has suggestions for a hang on type skimmer, as I do not have a sump. I have considered trying to build a hang on skimmer out of PVC.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

SKimmer would help out some, but unless you start using RO/DI water, its not going to help alot. Need GFO or a phosphate remover.
Reef Octopus
SWC
Deltec


----------



## futbalstud42 (Sep 12, 2011)

i stated buying RO water at the LFS right after i posted this thread


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Ok, so we don't know that the TDS is on the RO water your getting. We have to know your phosphate levels, or we are just shooting inthe dark. These are your altenatives here, skimmer and GFO. Run a phosphate remover until your sytem is clear, then you should be able to remove it until the next issue. But yes, the skimmer will remove excess nutrients before they become an issues. Double your water volume.


----------



## futbalstud42 (Sep 12, 2011)

I test phosphates with the API kit and it is showing to be less than 25ppm


----------



## futbalstud42 (Sep 12, 2011)

thats tank water not the new water. ill try testing the new water this week when i get


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

futbalstud42 said:


> I test phosphates with the API kit and it is showing to be less than 25ppm


Welp, there we have it. 25ppm is huge as far as phosphates goes. we get those down to noghting and you wwil be all set.


----------



## futbalstud42 (Sep 12, 2011)

i meant 0.25ppm. of course these API tests are easy to run, but im not sure they are real acurate to read


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

futbalstud42 said:


> i meant 0.25ppm. of course these API tests are easy to run, but im not sure they are real acurate to read


 Yes, I knew what reading you were getting at. And that number is HUGE for phosphates.


----------

